# Nail polish: Same color as Lady Gagas MAC Lipstick & Nicki Minaj Pink Friday



## PURPLEQUEEN (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a nailpolish that is the same color as lady gagas 1st viva glam lipstick. i want a baby pink but cant find one.


----------



## lolaB (May 23, 2011)

They're both pretty cool, right? I don't own either, but based on this swatch of Pink Friday:





VV

reminds me of OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender:





Anyway, there are tons of blue based pinks out there. Essie and OPI have tons.


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

Do you mean the *Viva Glam Gaga* Cool blue-pink (Lustre)? Photo from :





Also on Temptalia's dupe list she has MAC's All Styled Up as a 90% match. Here are the items listed on her site's dupe list.

http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-dupe-list?st=0&amp;np=2&amp;brand=&amp;type=&amp;shade=Viva%20Glam%20Gaga&amp;pagenum=1

http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-dupe-list?st=10&amp;np=2&amp;brand=&amp;type=&amp;shade=Viva%20Glam%20Gaga&amp;pagenum=11


----------



## lolaB (May 23, 2011)

@zadidoll - I think she wants a polish the same color as those lipsticks


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

Doh! You're right. Can a mod move this thread to the nail section then? I saw it here and thought makeup not nails. lol

As for nail polish possible matches maybe from Wet 'n' Wild in 402A Tickled Pink (99 cents) or 33573 Cherry Blossom ($1.99 and limited edition Spring Bloom collection). Maybe China Glaze Love Letters ($5.99) or Finger Paints Brushstroke Blush ($4.99).


----------



## PURPLEQUEEN (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies im goin to go and check out all your suggestions


----------

